# Critter patroll score



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Just went and picked up a fine redfox, clean not a tear in it very nice pelt. My daughter look's for me every morning on the way to work and gives me a hollar when goodies are about. Might tan this one extra nice. :2thumb: Well i put him on a board, A few places in him but a nice fox.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

What do you do with the pelts? If you sell them, can I ask what a typical fox pelt would bring? How about racoon or other animals? And what all is involved in tanning?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

The prices are all over the place now, will not know what will happen till the sale start's around mar. next year. There is a hide tanning formula in a orange bottle, works great. I got mine outa fur fish & game mag. I will probaly spend more than i make but i like to get out side in the woods, been trapping over 40 yrs. Never got rich off it thats for sure. But its in my blood and it will not come out, lol. I,am stuck with putting up with cold frosty dawns. You should see a good ice fog as the sun breaks over it. Purdy it is.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

From what I've researched(library books and online) you'd need to tan a few hides of something to really make some money. Tanning 1 fox....then a beaver.....then a sheep... it all requires different methods, time, and skills. If you wanted to make some good money you might need 5 or 10 fox skins, do them all together, do a professional job, and then you will make a buck. For a commercially tanned red fox you're looking at about 70-80$.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've talked to tanners and they say you never know how much a pelt is going to cost till it's done. I'm still interested but the wife has said absolutely not to tanning.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Dean's right, they will cost differently according to the shape of the tan after it's done. Some with a few cuts in them will be cheaper for sure. And each animal will be different based on the type of animal within that species ie. red fox, burgandy, beige, imported, gray, etc.


----------

